#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-09-24
<el_ruso> hi guys
<el_ruso> my name is Yury from Ubuntu-Ve, i'm visiting DC
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-09-30
<ubuntourist> Shhhhhowtime!
 * ubuntourist appears to be on twice...
<ubuntourist> Last week's thrilling story can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/23/%23ubuntu-us-dc.html
<jelkner> ubuntourist, i'm installing the sweets distribution on a xubuntu 12.04 virtualbox
<jelkner> We are sending 30 laptops to a school in Senegal
<jelkner> http://www.openinternational.org/
<jelkner> these laptops are meant for children
<jelkner> so i need to get sugar on them
<ubuntourist> I got a few more of the TPFF photos up onto the Flickr account.  And promises from one other to move his photos there.  Still waiting to hear back on another set of photos.
<jelkner> i'm hoping to do that on an ubuntu lts release
<jelkner> alsroot (who always seems ready to help)
<jelkner> suggested using sweets
<ubuntourist> This week, I attended a talk by one of the six core Raspberry Pi developers who was visiting from England.
<jelkner> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Sweets_Distribution
<ubuntourist> He spoke about needing to educate students about technology via Scratch, Python, and -- my personal favorite recommendation -- assembler.
<ubuntourist> This week, Cotton Candy also went on sale, and as I recall, was rumored to handle Ubuntu.  A bit pricier than the Raspberry Pi weighing in at about the cost of an XO.  But the size of a USB memory stick...
<ubuntourist> John Knight never got back to me about an InstallFest at the University of the District of Columbia (UDC).
<ubuntourist> Since he's not teaching the Linux class and the class starts at 4:00 PM, I'd prefer to actually hear that the instructor knows this is being planned, before I commit to leaving early.
<ubuntourist> Release party?  Probably time to start thinking about the when and where.  I'd like to involve Leshell Hatley and Rik Goldman, two educators using Ubuntu as their teaching platform, one in SE DC, the other in Silver Spring.  Rik made it to the Raspberry Pi talk and demo at HacDC.
<ubuntourist> BRB
<ubuntourist> It looks like Patrick Timony at MLK Library has a fixed date for the Mini Maker "unFaire" -- November 17 -- and I'll be bringing Ubuntu CDs to distribute.  The Broadband Bridge / wireless mesh crowd MIGHT be there to roll a DISCOvering TECHnology (Disco Tech) Faire into the event.
<ubuntourist> To use the name Mini Maker Faire, one must get permission from the folks behind Make magazine, and that apparently takes some lead time and a better plan than what Patrick et al have.  So, they're skirting the legal issue by calling it an unFaire.
<ubuntourist> Although I get the whole "unconference" connection, the choice of "unfaire" doesn't really conjure a positive image for me...
<ubuntourist> BTW, the Software Freedom Day (SFD) package arrived late -- two days after the official SFD and eight days after our be-earlied event at TPFF.  These being the days of "austerity" ;-) the packet is getting a bit thinner.  A few balloons, three T shirts, and inexplicably, another banner.
<ubuntourist> The banner, being of somewhat low quality, was folded in such a way that the paint glued itself together.  Minor damage during the unfolding. Shirts go to N.C. Weber, Sujit Joshi and Chuck Glenn the next time I see them, as they were this year's mainstays at the Franken-shelter.  They can fight over who gets which size.
<ubuntourist> Hullo eridu
<jelkner> Awesome!  Sugar on Xubuntu 12.04 works.
<jelkner> http://proyectojuanchacon.blogspot.com/2012/09/sugarlabs-dc-is-back.html
* ubuntourist changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Next LoCo IRC meeting: 10:30 AM, Sunday, 2012-10-07. Be there! (Today's log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/30/%23ubuntu-us-dc.html)
<ubuntourist> Shebang!
 * ubuntourist drops the gavel
<ubuntourist> Adjourned.
 * ubuntourist has ajourned the meeting.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-23
<adom> ChinnoDog: only ChanServ is op... might be worth someone checking into ops on this chan?
<adom> fyi Valve just announced a Linux-based Steam operating system: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/valve-announce-steamos
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-24
<ChinnoDog> So we have this Ubuntu Hour scheduled for tomorrow and no one has even registered
<adom> ChinnoDog: tomorrow? you mean Thursday right?
<adom> I tried to Register, but the site is being all wonky with my UbuntuOne login for some reason. I filed a bug report one the LoCo Team Portal Launchpad page.
<adom> here's the error if anyone's wondering: An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname).
<adom> i never set a nickname for my UbuntuOne login, and I can't find anywhere to do so.
<ChinnoDog> Yes, sorry. Thursday. My days are mixed up.
<adom> :/
<adom> I will try to attend.
<adom> Also my coworker Tim might come again.
<marcoceppi> I'll be traveling :\
<ChinnoDog> You are the only one with cool Ubuntu toys
<marcoceppi> I know, I can pass off the tablet to someone if they want to bring it with them
<marcoceppi> I've also got CDs, I think, that I can hand off to either of you
<ChinnoDog> We could just move / cancel. No one else signed up so it doesn't matter.
<adom> what about Saturday?
<adom> also, just fyi, marcoceppi you said the 26th would work. something new come up?
<marcoceppi> adom: yes, some unexpected travel
<ChinnoDog> I am available Sat. marcoceppi?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-25
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'm traveling tonight through Sunday
<ChinnoDog> It will not let me delete the event. :\
<ChinnoDog> Next Thursday is open for me.
<marcoceppi> Most Thursdays are kind of bad for me in general, would Wednesday's be better?
<ChinnoDog> Wednesday would work for me
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: How stable are Ubuntu beta releases?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: pretty damn stable
<ChinnoDog> So if I install Saucy I should expect to see a glitch now and then, not every day?
<ChinnoDog> I was going to use Mint but it is based on 13.04 which doesn't fully support Hyper-V extensions.
<ChinnoDog> I have to either go back to 12.10 or go forward to 13.10. I don't mind working around minor issues now and then but constant breakage would be really annoying
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I've been using saucy since alpha1
<marcoceppi> because we test every package before it lands, there are rarely bugs
<ChinnoDog> ok, Saucy it is then.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: you might run in to a few weird things, but it shouldn't be anything major or daily
<marcoceppi> I know some people are having random GPU lockups on ATI cards, which can be annoying, but for the most part it's not nearly as hairy as old beta's used to be
<ChinnoDog> Won't be factor here. I am not going to run it natively.
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: are there torrents of beta releases? This download is slooooow
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: pretty sure there are
<marcoceppi> apparently not :\
<ChinnoDog> oh. There is this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/beta-1/
<ChinnoDog> It is from 9/3 but probably good enough
<ChinnoDog> oh wait.. gnome? As it not Unity?
<ChinnoDog> Maybe that is not what I wanted.
<ChinnoDog> Ok, I discovered I can FTP to cdimage.ubuntu.com. This is going faster than http download.
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu Hour is tentatively rescheduled to Wed.
<marcoceppi> cool
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-26
<adom> Wednesday the 2nd works for me. Just fyi, I'm on call engineer next week for the data center, so I might have to leave mid-way through and I can't have any alcohol. :(((
<ChinnoDog> There is no alcohol at the frozen yogurt place at least.
<adom> No alcohol, what kind of a yogurt place is this anyway!?
<adom> my coworker Tim has confirmed he will likely attend as well.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-29
<ChinnoDog> Breaking Bad series finale tonight.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-22
<swift110_> hello all
<swift110_> hello all
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110_
<swift110_> how are you ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-23
<swift110_> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-24
<swift110_> hey
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110_
<swift110_> how are you ChinnoDog
<swift110_> are you actually in dc
<ChinnoDog> NoVA
<swift110_> oh ok
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-25
<ChinnoDog> When are we going to see the first Ubuntu phone?
<ChinnoDog> Seems like it is in the distant future.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-26
<swift1102> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-09-21
 * adom looks around.
<adom> No Chinnodog? :/
<adom> marcoceppi: you still active in here? been awhile myself...
<marcoceppi> adom: i AM
<marcoceppi> I am*
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-09-24
<adom> Anyone go to see the Pope? I imagine traffic in the city is insane this week...avoiding driving too far north at all costs.
<marcoceppi> adom: my girlfriend didn't have much trouble navigating DC traffic for an appointment she had earlier this week
<marcoceppi> but I'm staying home
<adom> yeah don't blame you
<adom> marcoceppi: any cool new projects you got to work on?
<adom> also how's the motorcycle running?
<marcoceppi> adom: motorcycle is running well, I've picked up a few cars along the way now
<marcoceppi> I've got an MG Midget, 72 VW Super Beetle, and TR6
<adom> big bucks Marco over here
<marcoceppi> ha, well I buy them cheap and restore
<adom> Hey what's best place to learn about Ubuntu IoT? err...that is to say, where is best place to learn about IoT?
<adom> I thought IoT is just a thought that many devices are connected to the internet nowadays, but then I see Windows and Ubuntu IoT releases so guess I have more learnings to do...
<marcoceppi> Snappy is a good start, but it's kind of crazy to work with
<marcoceppi> IoT is hot, but there isn't like an "IoT" hub to just start learning
<marcoceppi> it's bascially just anyone with a rpi and evil genius like intentions
<marcoceppi> adom: they were giving away these for a little bit https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/QqenF7xfrKIYlEyPLWfX_Bx8g8KY9brxdPCZQFFFbb4T8HPRwX31-4KMKLhh0f4hrGnJZfJgr68vpOlyd3C3IvYL2b52A4HXwudqxuAV2poU22kAIbkbutaO1JXDhLThhvnC0GXT3O_dM1kyIhPgavvPDDkU54v7A_uy0cO37kv7nojzGYnQYiyc2vS5N10PbNS1DqWqoRbR46a70vSm_GoCWez_eH_LI3VxFqID68LiLe1OEUcKADHNOrLeIrxrPefLT-d58Aa9padppqAIYug179TqeEbDL_QF_2gk17bzxBWPpOtdbfFcLo4fsXeZj2YcKZ4UsRLI4IIa44Aw9xZ-9uu_X-
<marcoceppi> jzIvbJP5f849CHqxx8wTESW7eJsyP-z-QQ32l7rfq3nS66F7IS0IkmX0Bkm5L80AZNiCk3oTFysZO1sb80HSuVOe_cP7n-8qnyeFiltmweHl09LsC9MWXjNpPrba03iXAe9u1YaeoMyDvVV-mYWrAEaexB34ZzxYLESBxCh68hSw_NkVIDXLqROdKkV811ijwM9Z4zS-8R9yFV=w1283-h949-no
<marcoceppi> called the Ubuntu Matchbox, at conferences and the like, but it's just a RPI2 with Snappy installed and a PiGlow module
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-26
<adom> I need to set up something for IRC to ping on my phone when mentioned.  What do you guys use?
<swift110> hey all
<adom> ChinnoDog: sorry missed you
<swift110> wow people are here
<swift110> I can't believe it
<adom> if you haven't seen it yet, I'm down for meetup
<adom> haha hi swift110
<swift110> how are you adom
<adom> we check in here and there
<adom> I'm well, you?
<swift110> I went to the lug years ago when it was on M st
<swift110> I'm great as well
<adom> I haven't heard of a meetup in awhile, maybe we're overdue?
<ChinnoDog> adom: you are alive!
<adom> marcoceppi_: any recent meetups?
<adom> haha
<ChinnoDog> We are overdue.
<adom> ChinnoDog: don't you use something specific for phone notifications for IRC mentions?
<adom> thought you told me awhile back but forget now
<ChinnoDog> I run the weechat mobile client
<ChinnoDog> It connects to the built in proxy in weechat running on my server.
<adom> so you keep weechat running on a server somewhere.
<swift110> hmm
<adom> I like keeping my irssi SSH sessions in this blinkenshell session.
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Hosted in Canada.
<adom> I've avoided hosting my own IRC sessions on my own servers to avoid IP attacks etc.
<adom> I do have mask, but still...
<ChinnoDog> Weechat interface is very similar to irssi.
<adom> I've been messing around with CenterIM a bit here and there.
<ChinnoDog> It supports more features though including multiple windows.
<adom> Looks cool, just looking for more customization options and irssi gives me power to do almost anything.
<adom> is it CLI as well?
<ChinnoDog> Yes, weechat is CLI
<adom> nice I'll havea look soon
<adom> supports XMPP?
<ChinnoDog> The moble client combines CLI with android GUI and local typing so lag is not an issue when chatting.
<adom> oh nice
<ChinnoDog> Idk about xmpp. I would use bitlbee for that.
<ChinnoDog> I do have it set up here but no one ever IMs me anymore.
<adom> yeah I have bitlbee setup here in irssi, could do same with weechat assuming it supports that.
<adom> ChinnoDog: you see Snowden yet?
<swift110> lol
<ChinnoDog> Nope. No one else wanted to go!
<adom> I'll go, but I request finding a place nearby.
<adom> Oh Manassas is close enough, are you there yet?
<swift110> lol
<swift110> manassas is far
<ChinnoDog> Yes. I live in Manassas. I picked Centerville because it is $6 on Tues. Manassas 4 is $5 on Tue and Wed but isn't as nice.
<adom> swift110: where abouts are you located?
<swift110> dc
<adom> ChinnoDog: haha well whats theater in centerville? ill Google Maps it to see how far. could possibly head there after work.
<adom> swift110: yeah that'd be far for you haha
<adom> I'm in Woodbridge but work in Reston.
<ChinnoDog> Rave Cinemas is Centerville
<adom> k sec
<marcoceppi_> adom ChinnoDog we are overdue, I'm out of the country but I'll be back this weekend
<adom> oh that's not bad drive from work for me
<adom> ...today?
<adom> ChinnoDog: ^
<ChinnoDog> Not today. Also it is not Tues. Tomorrow?
<adom> marcoceppi_: yeah we finally caught up with swift110 while we're online! let's schedule something, haven't been playing with new release much yet...
<adom> oh yeah sorry Tuesday.
<adom> sure
<ChinnoDog> Or next week if marcoceppi_ is joining us...
<adom> what time? I'm good 4-6PM.
<ChinnoDog> I work until 5. First showing after is 7:25
<adom> :(
<adom> I could swing it next Tuesday...
<adom> or we could do Manassas theater
<adom> how are times after 5PM there?
<swift110> lol
<ChinnoDog> Manassas 4 has a 5:50
<adom> oh that could work
<adom> sec Google Mapping
<adom> yeah thats fine for me as well
<adom> I'm down for Manassas 4 @ 5:50 either tomorrow or next Tuesday.  Your call.
<ChinnoDog> Imho only the lounge in theater 1 is nice. It has recling chairs and a bar.
<adom> that does sound nice.  I don't NEED a bar for movies, but they are great.
<ChinnoDog> Idk how much longer it will be in. Lets do tomorrow.
<adom> deal
<adom> send me google calendar invite?
<ChinnoDog> Not counting on it to be in University Mall on second run
<ChinnoDog> I don't seem to have your email
<adom> PMed
<ChinnoDog> adom: oh.. I can't do tomorrow
<adom> okay then lets schedule for next week and maybe marcoceppi_ can join. (hopefully still in theater)
<ChinnoDog> Ok.
<adom> back to the grindstone...
 * adom directs attention back to work.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-29
<ChinnoDog> Hey. Snowden is playing in the cafe at Manassas 4!
<ChinnoDog> http://www.manassas4cinemas.com/1618/MENU
<ChinnoDog> adom: marcoceppi: Tue or Wed?
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> swift110: heya
<swift110> how are you ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Working
<swift110> me too ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> swift110: Are you watching the movie with us?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'm down for either!
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: we should mail the list as well to get more people to hang out :)
<swift110> nope
<ChinnoDog> There is an Ubuntu DC LoCo fb group?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-10-01
<ChinnoDog>  /bufer rain
<ChinnoDog> err
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-26
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-09-25
<ChinnoDog> Anyone else going to All Things Open this year?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-09-26
<swift110-phone__> Hey all
